# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع طوفانی نظام قدیم ها(کنکور 97 به قبل) برای کنکور 98

## Dr.arash123

خب دوستان کنکور 97 تموم شد به نظرم کنکور متوسطی بود می دونم خیلی از شما ها می خوایین پشت کنکور بمونید برای کنکور 98 تصمیم گرفتم این تاپیک رو بزنم اما نمی خوام روش وقت بزاریم نهایتا دو سه روز و بعد میریم سراغ درس خب نظرتون چی هست ایا می خوایین پشت کنکور بمونید و برای هدفتون دوباره بجنگین؟ همگی همین الان نظر بدین لطفا

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (50):  خداییش امسال کسی موند دیگه 40 روز به کنکور نیاد بگه از الان میشه یا ن

----------


## _.Reza._

> خب دوستان کنکور 97 تموم شد به نظرم کنکور متوسطی بود می دونم خیلی از شما ها می خوایین پشت کنکور بمونید برای کنکور 98 تصمیم گرفتم این تاپیک رو بزنم اما نمی خوام روش وقت بزاریم نهایتا دو سه روز و بعد میریم سراغ درس خب نظرتون چی هست ایا می خوایین پشت کنکور بمونید و برای هدفتون دوباره بجنگین؟ همگی همین الان نظر بدین لطفا


یادمه چند مدت پیش تاپیک زدی که میخوای از انجمن بری ولی نرفتی این یعنی به اندازه کافی برای هدفت مصمم نیستی
بعدشم انجمن پر از تاپیک شروع طوفانی هست که هیچ کدوم هیچ کاری نکردن....اگر خواستی 2-3روز اینجا بچرخی باید 2-3 ماه دیگه به زور بیرونت کنن
نصیحت برادرانه:
تو که کنکور 4 هست دیگه باید بدونی کنکور با کسی شوخی نداره حتی 1 دقیقه هم براش مهمه
پس یا الان شروع میکنی یا هیچوقت
the choices is yours

----------


## mohammad1397

تایپیک های پوشالی :Yahoo (40):

----------


## kimia_prsk

یکی بود روزی 20 ساعت اون کجاست؟ :Yahoo (21): 
خدایی 20ساعت خوند؟

----------


## _.Reza._

> یکی بود روزی 20 ساعت اون کجاست؟
> خدایی 20ساعت خوند؟


من میشناسم 21 ساعت خونده
ولی مداوم نمیتونی بخونی

----------


## NoBogh

> یادمه چند مدت پیش تاپیک زدی که میخوای از انجمن بری ولی نرفتی این یعنی به اندازه کافی برای هدفت مصمم نیستی
> بعدشم انجمن پر از تاپیک شروع طوفانی هست که هیچ کدوم هیچ کاری نکردن....اگر خواستی 2-3روز اینجا بچرخی باید 2-3 ماه دیگه به زور بیرونت کنن
> نصیحت برادرانه:
> تو که کنکور 4 هست دیگه باید بدونی کنکور با کسی شوخی نداره حتی 1 دقیقه هم براش مهمه
> پس یا الان شروع میکنی یا هیچوقت
> the choices is yours


دیوونه ی جمله ی انگلیسی آخرشم

----------


## sajad1379

جمع کنین دیگه .. باز شروع شد

----------


## God_of_war

باز شروع شد :Yahoo (20):  از امروز تغییری در کل بدن ایجاد نموده و همه دست در دهان مانده بعد کنکور ۹۸ دکتر شده و همه را شگفت زده می کنیم احسنت حالا کنکور ۹۸ شده مثلا تاپیکایی از این قبیل وای من خیلی پشیمونم دیگه به نظرتون ۳ ماهه میتونم این درصدا رو بزنم زیست۹۰ و غیره که خودتون میدونین  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

اخه ما ایرانیا چرا همش تو کار مردم سرک میکشیم..طرف نوشته سطح رقبا 98!!برو بشین بخون چ با این چیزای چرت وقتوو هدر میدی

----------


## M.javaddd

چرا اخه یه چیزی میگید که خودتونم میدونید نشدنیه؟جمعه کنکور ۹۷ رو دادی،اونوقت برنامه میریزی از ۳٬۴ روز دیگه دوباره شذوع کنی واسه ۹۸؟!!عاخه خدایی اینقدر احساسی و عجول نباشیم...تا اواسط مرداد حداقل،بکش از کنکور بیرون یه استراحتی به اون فکر و بدن بده،بعدش بشین فکر کن چیکار باید بکنی

----------

